# 87' GT performer



## Eisele1 (Jan 28, 2019)

My bike as a kid was a Schwinn predator and I rode that thing everywhere, I loved that bike chrome and blue. After that bike I got this performer but it wasn't long before I got my license and was out of the bike game for awhile. 20 years later and completely forgotten about. I pulled it out of a Bush literally, from behind my dads garage. I found the rims in another pile but unfortunately the crank and pedals are gone. But now I got it and cleaning it up.


----------



## Balloonoob (Feb 2, 2019)

Ridiculous.  Can't believe you found that treasure.


----------

